# Is she rare? "The Euclid"...



## Crazybikelady (Nov 2, 2013)

I have this old girl... I believe it's from 1909-1910. The badge on the front reads "L.L.H Co The Euclid Cleveland Ohio". I believe it's made by the same makers that made the Hercules bicycles. There's relatively no rust, the wood rims are in really good shape. The rear rim still has most of the original paint and pinstripe.  What do you think as far as dates go? And is she "rare" or worth much?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 2, 2013)

The Pirate rat traps are worth a couple $100-150 dollars.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2013)

Great looking bike, maybe worth up to $300-$400.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 2, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The rare Pirate rat traps are worth a couple hundred dollars.




No kidding?! That's cool... Thanks for the ad! I love when I see those examples


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 2, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Rat traps typically go for $100 to $150. Only if they still have all their nickel plating do they command Up to $200.00
> Believe me, if I could sell all my rat traps fr $200, they would all be gone now!
> Luv ya Pal, and sorry to disagree, but these are the MOST common rat traps I've ever seen!




Thanks for the info, Bri. Have you guys seen this badge before, or the maker? I thought it was interesting that the bicycle is named after a street/City in Cleveland.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 2, 2013)

I made a correction.
Thanks Brian.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> Thanks for the info, Bri. Have you guys seen this badge before, or the maker? I thought it was interesting that the bicycle is named after a street/City in Cleveland.




No, never seen that badge before. Could you snap some a tad clearer of the badge and chain wheel?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 2, 2013)

bricycle said:


> No, never seen that badge before. Could you snap some a tad clearer of the badge and chain wheel?




NO PROB! It's a skip tooth.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 2, 2013)

Few more pics. Brake arm says "Corbin Duplex"


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 2, 2013)

*Something Something Hardware Co. ?*

I would bet that the "H" stands for "Hardware" and that the two "Ls" are the owners names. There was (is?) a street in Cleveland named Euclid Avenue. It may have been named after that street.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

The Corbin Duplex Model 8 coaster brake hub puts it between 1909 to 1922.  Are those holes in the head tube below the badge?  Looks like a nice complete bike otherwise.  That hubs worth a minimum $100 up to $200 too.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 2, 2013)

```

```



Gary Mc said:


> The Corbin Duplex Model 8 coaster brake hub puts it between 1909 to 1922.  Are those holes in the head tube below the badge?  Looks like a nice complete bike otherwise.  That hubs worth a minimum $100 up to $200 too.




Thank Gary! Definitely not holes below the badge. Must've been something from the flash. The original paint looks really really good on it.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 2, 2013)

Found that the LLH stands for Lockwood-Luetkemeyer-Henry. Luetkemeyer was a very prominent business man in Cleveland in the early 1900's. Two companies merged to form LLH around 1909-1910. Also read that Euclid Ave was known as "Motorcycle Row during the early 1900's. Very interesting


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 2, 2013)

Very nice acquisition and follow-up of history research


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 3, 2013)

Marie, very nice bike! I bought a ladies "Indian" bike in July that looks a little bit like your bike. I love these early bikes!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Dan!  Me too! I love picturing who cruised around them and where they went... simpler times.


----------

